# WAVERLY,PA-1-2 Y M-HUGE GORGEOUS DUFUS!!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, so went up the shelter today to meet Shyla's adopters. It was a happy day! (will update that thread)

Anyway...the shelter worker said...gotta show you something...they have 5 more GSD's! EEK! 

Only got to really spend alot of time with this guy so far...will be going back tomorrow to work with the rest. 

ANYWAY....THIS GUY IS GORGEOUS!!!!!! HUGE!!!!!! And a big BABY....DUFUS BOY...LOL. He's very playful and mouthy (in a playful way). Loved my Mya (who didn't even give him the time of day...lol...but he cried and whined when she left)

CHECK OUT THESE FEET! AND HIS HEAD...WOW...THIS BOY IS GORGEOUS! Kate at the shelter said if she wouldn't get divorced over it...he's so be at her house!



































Humane Society of Lackawanna County
967 Griffin Pond Rd
Clarks Summit PA 18411
(570)586-3700


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so sad
He looks and acts like my Ernie Did
OMG I wish I could have Him but I have and thats all I can handle

SO RELALY SAD


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Amazing! how does a dog like him end up in a shelter


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

oh he is beautiful


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

marksteven...he's just like Balthazar that we just rescued from this same shelter....do you remember him?


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

not sure of him. did he go to whitepaws?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

no...Save A Shepherd Rescue Alliance
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=655126&page=12#Post655126
very similiar looking boys...I think this guy is goofier


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

if i didnt have a small male at home, i would be begging for this guy


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

He looks so much like my Axl....WOW!

What a great dog! 

Was he an owner surrender? Stray?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Stray


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

camppappy...you are over your pm's...

can you call me, I have something urgent to run by you.....


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

If any of my dogs were missing, I would have a search party out, but him? I would ask search assistance from the National Guard.








I just don't get it.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Well...if you saw the collar he's wearing...it's kinda telling...


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

If circumstances were different at my house, I'd be going to get him today! He is such a doll








Keep in mind that this shelter is absolutely wonderful to work with! The people there go above and beyond to help these wonderful animals.
Any idea of age with him? And how he is with other males? Maybe I missed this, but is he neutered?


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

He looks like a big ham and a beautiful one as well!! 

I have a friend who is possibly interested in him. He may fill out the application for him, although he is also interested in the dark sable boy in CT on the non-urgent section. He did fill out an app for him - he hasn't heard back yet as to if he is still available, but it's the weekend and I'm sure he will hear something this week.

I would think this big boy would get scooped up quick.

Tanja


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh my he is georgous, MA is your group taking him??


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Maria, We think between 1-2. He is NOT neutered( he came from Scranton, LOL) We did not have another male with us, as we were only planning on going to meet Shyla's adopters. Surprise....they have an over load of GSD's.







Maryann and I are supposed to be going back today to evaluate "the others".
This guy was a doll( I think) he was pretty good as you can see by the pics & videos. He was giving me kisses and let me take the ball right out of his mouth. I just love this guy!! I would also love to take him, but I have "Alex" LOL


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi 4dognight, I think we all agree that he is Gorgeous.







Are you asking Myamom? I am friends with her and we work closely together in SASRA. We are going to see. We have a possible foster home open right now but he has to be good with cats. We didn't get a chance to test him with those yet. We are going back today to eval the "others". We will see how he is. 
Thanks, Karen


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

FYI-All animals are spayed/neutered before leaving the shelter.

also...none of the gsd's are on the adoption floor right now...they are slammed.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG I am in love with him. I wish I lived closer, like not clear across the United States from him. I would so take him in a heartbeat. I hope he can find a good home, he would be such a good family member!


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, Thanks MA for adding that important fact about spaying/neutering.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Glad to hear that rescue is looking into taking him. He looks like such a sweet guy! 

Tanja


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Fingers crossed that he can get into a reputable rescue.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

eek...ok...so just for the heck of it I looked up dufus in the dictionary...YIKES...

sorry...it was meant to mean this boy is goofy and sweet...big baby Huey


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I hope someone falls in love with him quickly.
I would suggest to change his name, he deserves something more flattering. Is SASRA taking him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hercules


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is a little long, but it is regal enough...


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks MA!! I think it fits perfectly.








(you need to empty your pm box)


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I love this dog and love the name Dufus....he has a dufus kind of smile. *LOL*

I wish, when I see some of these dogs, I could take another one home. I'll be watching this thread to see where this boy ends up. Keep us posted.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Yes, definitely, please keep us posted on this sweet boy! If the other dog in CT is not available that my friend is interested in... he was very interested in Hercules too. The video clips really make a difference on some of these threads. 

My friend was actually interested in going back to his breeder for a pup, but I kind of swayed him into looking at rescue. This would be an excellent home.... the dog would be going to work with him daily. 

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## yooperbug (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd be very interested in this boy. How do I find out where he is? He's so lovely. My female GSD would love to have him as a buddy to play with.

Amanda


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Amanda, he's at:

Humane Society of Lackawanna County
967 Griffin Pond Rd
Clarks Summit PA 18411
(570)586-3700


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Amanda. Just to update this boy's info..and let you know as well....I would not recommend this boy with cats. 

I went back today and spent time with him....his reaction to the cats in the cages was way too strong.


----------



## yooperbug (Mar 20, 2008)

Bummer, but I'm glad to know before I got my hopes up. My female loves to chase the cats but its all in play because one minute the dog is chasing the cat and the next the cat is chasing the dog. At the end of the night there all snuggled up in my bed haha. I'll just keep combing through the urgent and non-urgent posts.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I asked the mods to move to nonurgent. There are others more urgent than this guy and I don't want to take away.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Mary Ann, thank you for the info on the cats.... my friend has a cat - so this boy would probably not be a good match.







He is still waiting to hear from the rescue in CT on the sable boy.

Thank you for the update.

Tanja


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

MA

The people I'm working with on Nantucket Island have adopted. They drove all the way to NY state to see a dog I told them about and it was love at first sight. 4? yr old male...tied to a tree his whole life....rescue assisted in reference checks etc. They would have been my choice for this guy...
I have one other couple that I will email about him......they're not too far away....Allentown.

Email me about the other ones we talked about. I'm in Fla.


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

I would very much like to adopt him. My girl, Heidi, has reached her second birthday (adopted last year off of this forum) and she is ready for a brother...or so she tells me.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not too far and if you are accepted to adopt and need help picking him up let me know.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## chris37 (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if he has been adopted. i am very interested and have filled out an app for him and I am waiting for a call from the shelter about it. In the meantime is there any more info on him? He is a beauty and we would love to add him to our family.


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Tess in Philadelphia,

Thanks for your offer to assist. I sent you a PM.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry you missed him but if I can ever help let me know - you know, distance in our time is the worst reason not to be able to help a dog.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

